# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Putting anavar Cycle together...help please!

## TimShly

I need help putting this var cycle together. I read so many different things on var I don't know which direction to go...I'd like to run var for 8 weeks at 60mgs a day..should I run a test? How much test should I run?...my goal is to shed some core fat and gain a little quality muscle...yes I'm on a strict diet....and yes I've changed my pct up because it wasn't up to par but now it is. 
Age:25
Weight:225
Height:6'1
Body Fat:13%
Was a colligate football player
First cycle:test cyp 10 weeks at 400mgs a week... PCT Nolvadex 4 weeks 20 mgs a day
Second cycle:test cyp 400mgs a week.. deca 400 mgs a week for 10 weeks PCT Nolva 20 mgs

----------


## MR-FQ320

Use test prop 100mgs EOD

----------


## ghettoboyd

honestly bro the use of test is up to you but is not mandatory as the parots will have you believe...your pct as planned is ok for an anavar only cycle but if you stack test with it id at least use a higher dose of nolva if thats all your going to use, like 40/40/20/20 should treat you allright...i personali would recomend the nolva/clomid protocal as ive had good success with it...anyway its your call...

----------


## 428scj

I plan on doing a Test E/Var cycle very soon. From my research and past experience with a Var/Tbol cycle, I believe you would be very happy with something like you are planning. You can lose visceral fat (in the waist) from both Var and Test if you do it correctly. Var alone will do this for you......VERY easily.

I think a small dose of Test (200 to 300 mg a week) would do you some good with achieving your goals. The Var will get you lean, vascular, and stronger and the Test (reportedly, I have yet to use Test) will help you build up some muscle and keep you feeling good during the cycle.

I plan on doing something very similar to this starting next month. My goals are similar. Best of luck to you.

----------


## TimShly

Hey thanks bro you too.

----------


## jivany

I am looking to do this as well. Was on a clen only cycle about a year ago and wish I had added some var to it. I am looking to do a var/test prop cycle but I have never used the injections, only orals. 

All I want to do is get lean, not get big. I'm 29, weigh about 180-185. Not sure on bf but I know I need to lose some. From what I have read, var/test prop is a good cycle to do to get the bf down, along with a clean diet and cardio. 

My question is that I'm going to do the INSANITY program, nothing but intense cardio for 40 minutes, if you do it right. Along with a good diet, I think I can achieve my goals. I just want to get to around a lean 170. I think it's possible to do. 
Do you all think that cardio and a strict diet with this cycle will get me to it? When I did clen, my results were so-so, but I have read that happens with some people. I was on for two weeks, off for two weeks. Not bad, but I think I am ready to step up for this var/test prop cycle

----------


## TimShly

> I plan on doing a Test E/Var cycle very soon. From my research and past experience with a Var/Tbol cycle, I believe you would be very happy with something like you are planning. You can lose visceral fat (in the waist) from both Var and Test if you do it correctly. Var alone will do this for you......VERY easily.
> 
> I think a small dose of Test (200 to 300 mg a week) would do you some good with achieving your goals. The Var will get you lean, vascular, and stronger and the Test (reportedly, I have yet to use Test) will help you build up some muscle and keep you feeling good during the cycle.
> 
> I plan on doing something very similar to this starting next month. My goals are similar. Best of luck to you.


 Thnx bro...pm me and let me know how its going

----------

